
Investors in the COP24 are the least interested in climate change - cx42net
The COP24&#x27;s website (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cop24.gov.pl) shows a list of partners, in which many are deeply involved with the current issues regarding climate change.<p>These includes:<p>* PGNiG: A petroleum company (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;PGNiG)<p>* PGG: Polish Coal Mining company<p>* Orlen: Oil refiner and petrol retailer. (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;PKN_Orlen)<p>* JSW: Coking coal&#x2F;coke producer (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cop24.gov.pl&#x2F;partners&#x2F;jsw&#x2F;)<p>How can we trust an event that aims to work on climate change when it is financed by companies that are responsible for this?
======
arc2
PGNiG, PGG and Orlen are government owned so I wouldn't say they have their
own agenda.

But yes, Polish government doesn't like the idea of giving up coal.

